# Halloween Resource Center?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I got a catalog type deal from this company called Halloween Resource Center (HRC) and they say they are the liquidation vehicle for Rubies Costume Company... They say they sell overstocked and other discontinued Halloween products for a fraction of the wholesale cost...

They have a few things that I might be interested in getting but I'm wondering if any of you have heard of them or have done business with them, there is an e-mail in the letter that I plan on contacting later but I thought that I would ask you guys here on the forum if you had an business with them in the past...
.


----------

